# Current R32 insurance costs from stock to modest tune.



## JCS1988 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys after a big of knowledge, I want to get an R32 GTR and torn between getting a bone stock motor with the intention of doing very little, or getting one that has had a bit of tuning, say some uprated low mount twins etc… circa 450-500 hp.
Just wondering what you guys paying for insurance I’m almost 30 with 8 yeas NCB.
Any help would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:.


----------

